# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  روبنسون كروزو

## أحمد طه

*


العنوان : روبنسون كروزو
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية:Robinson Crusoe
المؤلّف : دانيال ديفو Daniel Defoe
روبنسون كروزو هي قصه كتبها دانيال ديفو,نشرت لأول مرة 1719 تعتبر بعض الأحيان الرواية الأولى في الانكليزية. إن هذه الرواية هي سيرة ذاتية تخيلية وهى تحكى عن شاب انعزل في جزيرة ما وحيدا لمدة طويلة دون أن يقابل أحد من البشر ثم بعد عدة سنوات قابل أحد المتوحشين وعلمه بعض ما وصل اليه الإنسان المتحضر من تقدم فكرى وجعله خادمه وفى نهاية القصه عاد روبنسون كروزو ومعه خادمه إلى أوربا حيث العالم المتحضر وهذه القصه تعنى إلى الكثيرين حلم الإنعزال عن هذا العالم الظالم والحياه في ظل الطبيعه الرحيمه بالنسبه لهذا العالم كما تظهر مدى التحضر الذى توصلت له الأمم الأوربيه ،هذه التقنية تعرف باسم الوثيقة الخاطئة و هي تعطي شكلاً واقعياً للقصة
رغم أن القصه تعتبر من أعظم القصص في تاريخ الأدب الأوربى إلا أن هناك تشابهاَ مريباَ بين فكرتها وفكره قصة حى بن يقظان لأبن طفيل القصه كانت مصدر لعدة قصص وأعمال تلفزيونيه أخرى مثل طرزان وماوكلى.
*

----------

